# I'm Needing A Career



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

_I posted this on the other board and figured I'd copy it here as well as to get more hits._

Hello all! I was hoping that by creating a post on here I may get some much needed help. I'm needing a job/career and I'm not having too much luck on my own.
What I'm looking for is nothing too specific as I am open to many career options. I would primarily like to learn a business and advance accordingly.
A little about me; I am a 30 year old male with an ambition to excel. I married my high school sweetheart about two years ago. We decided a few years back that me working full time and going to school when I could afford it and only part time school hours were just not cutting it anymore. In an effort and gamble for us to get ahead I quit my dead-end job and went back to school to really double down and crank out the school hours. Well it worked and I graduated from the University of North Texas back in August. But unfortunately I have had no luck finding any job prospects. I'm hoping someone will read this and give me a heads up on any positions they may know of. Me and the wife have been trying very hard to stay on a responsible path and would like to start having children and purchasing our own house. After all we both are thirty and feel like the world is passing us by.
Anyhow, enough of my story. If anyone knows of anything, please let me know.
You can see my LinkedIn career info here: www.linkedin.com/in/randallpilant/

Thanks!
Randall


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This will sound like an exageration for you but if you are around 30 you have zero problems. Because you have time. Not sure you understand what I'm saying but it is so.

The only career path with any reasonable future outlook is in healthcare. Yes there are others but for the effort needed to get into the healthcare system (or scam, call it as you wish) it is the best option. Here's an eye opener:

In DFW, in 2011, the average age for a student taking the basic courses that lead to a nursing profession was 52.

These are people that have no time and cannot really put a lot of mental effort into anything because of their age and life obligations. So, these are people that have good reasons to choose the fastest and shortest path to a guaranteed career. What I acutally saw back then was a hodge-podge of backgrounds - single moms, war vets, failed medical students, bored 20 year olds pushed by momma, people approaching 50 that have experienced the beauty of the $11/hr work and finally have accumulated enough anger, fear, and desperation to do something about it, etc.

Also look at this fact:

The city of Plano, TX has is now more than 50% non-white americans. 

Please don't take that last bit some kind of a racists slant. What that tells you is that this country has changed already a lot. What made sense yesterday does not make much sense today. It is a different place. Which is not a bad thing at all. You can find motivation in it:

- I know a very recent immigrant that went through all the necessary courses preparing her for nursing with flying colors. An effort that took less than 2 years. Not sure how to put it but not a bright person by any means. 

- I know another immigrant which in 6 years got an education that landed him a $300K job right out of school. Juggling credit cards all these years. 

If these people can do what they did you can too. Yes, sir! No fear. You got it all in front of you. Especially if you are young AND know your way around the school system already.

If you decide to think about nursing consider the unparalleled flexibility, the immediate placement, the need to stand on your feet for many hours, the inevitable dealing with doctors who are both your high-horsed bosses and as a rule do not care about anyone but themselves, and of course the fun and fireworks of the healthcare system as whole. Then look at the options. See which has more weight.

What you do not want is to fool yourself into a dead end job which looks great now when you are 30 or so. Here's a cheesy but very good closer for this post:

Where you want to be at the age of 38?

--Nikolay


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

niko said:


> The only career path with any reasonable future outlook is in healthcare. Yes there are others but for the effort needed to get into the healthcare system (or scam, call it as you wish) it is the best option.
> --Nikolay


So true, they are robbing us blind right in front of our faces. :jaw:


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

You really need to talk with your college placement resources.

Bob


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Randall, think of things you really love to do, then look for a job related to those things. It took me a long time to find my career, and I did so because I finally trusted my gut enough to do what I loved.

Learning and working in a field you love makes it much easier to put up with low wages and bosses who are psychopaths. I had both early in my career, and it was easier because I could think of what I was learning and how I would use it in better positions later. In fact, those terrible bosses gave me the courage to start my own business--I couldn't possibly make worse decisions than they did. Being self-employed isn't for everyone. You might starve, but at least some moron can't lay you off because you won't lie for him/her.

Life is short. Do what you love.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

actually I have to say the health care path is BS. my brother went to school to be a MA, and still can't find a job in it, and it's been years. so it's a 50/50 and yes Plano has grown. just drive down preston by 121 or legacy road lots of stuff is popping up. 

what was your major in college?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Linked in won't tell us anything anymore... what is your skill set?


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

The state is always hiring people. At this time Medicaid Eligibility for the aged and disabled has a few openings in Ft Worth. After you've done that for a few years there are many careers assisting people in estate planing. Check out Health and Human Services, Texas.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I tired to open him up to a business career. there's a meeting hosted by a big company in irving, TX. If anyone is interested in evaluating in earning extra income from what they do, let me know. Shoot me a pm and i'll get you the address and the time.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

In what course of study is you BA degree? It doesn't say on your Linked-In. That will be important to prospective employers. What kind of work are you looking for. Your request is too general.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Drinda it's listed under the Education section, not at the top which is probably what you saw. That's actually the career section where you list your past career's, I choose to put my school there so prospective employers would see that I was in school since leaving my last job and not just sitting around doing nothing.
Anyhow, the degree is in History and minor in Geology. I have that history degree because that's what I started on fresh out of high school ten years ago as I didn't know what else to do. When I went back to school I was too far into it to change. That History degree is not going to land me a job in that field except teaching. 

The reason my request is too general is because my search is in fact general, I started school years ago under the impression that employers don't care what degree you have as long as you have one. Therefor I'm here now knowing that was an incorrect assumption and am in fact looking for a "general" career opportunity to get my foot in, learn the business and move up into management...


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

MacFan said:


> Linked in won't tell us anything anymore... what is your skill set?


Ok, this is like the third time I've heard of this so called "skill set". What the heck is is? All anyone else has been able to tell me is that is the skills I'm good at.... 
Well, ok. Doesn't my resume and/or LinkedIn profile show that? By reading it you can gather that I can supervise others, manage production of goods, audit goods, money management, maintain great customer service, generate reports and legal documentation, manage purchase orders and accounts receivable, etc etc.

I don't understand what I'm missing, please explain it to me better.

Thank You!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

"I can supervise others, manage production of goods, audit goods, money management, maintain great customer service, generate reports and legal documentation, manage purchase orders and accounts receivable"

Actually, you could add an item on your resume called "skill set" and use the sentence above.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

My biggest piece of advice is to choose a career that you like, don't mind doing it hours on end and at the end of the day, you find rewarding. Only you can find the answer deep within your soul.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Health care is no joke. I actually have the credentials ( to inspect new construction at health care facilities in Ca- OSHPD) and have had them since 2000. in a word.....Baby boomers. I am of that generation and I assure you health care will triple easily. 
Having said that, do what is fun for a living, it makes going to work ( over 35 years now) all the time bearable. I would not get to crazy at thirty but by 35 you best be on your game. 
In todays market you have to be creative and capable of doing multiple things. For instance using myself as an example, i have credentials to inspect hospitals, same for public schools as well as a teaching credential. I hold three licences- one is not good enough. BTW at 40 i went from being a builder to inspector. you can do it as well- stay focused and you will not waste time . oh btw education is the way to go... currently I am looking at another aspect of my profession and that is ADA the American Disabilities Act. Again in my opinion- related to health care. With an aging population you can not lose. 

hope this helps you along- my very best to you
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

RandallW201 said:


> Ok, this is like the third time I've heard of this so called "skill set". What the heck is is? All anyone else has been able to tell me is that is the skills I'm good at....


You got to figure out how to say things when you are trying to sell yourself. Back in the day when I was sending resumes I woke up to the fact that people don't care who you are. They look at a piece of paper and start from there. That is idiotic but that is how it works. In that game you need to say the "key" words that make people think you are valuable.

Two extremes:
1. Nationality A: Lots of them here, actually all over. Always IT. Knowlege is only what sells not more. Their resumes are freaking 15 pages. English is fast and barely understandable. Guy saw Excel from a mile away and there is half a page about how knowledgeable he is with it and the amazing productive project he has facilitated using Excel. Everybody that is not brain dead knows that is bs. But that kind of resume is preferable to:

2. Nationality B: Knowledge is through the roof. Virtually every one of them can write a book on the subject. Resumes are typically barely 1 page. English is rudimentary. That does not sell anything. Usually these guys are stuck in the entry level for years.

I'm giving examples with foreigners again because I find it motivating. And in that case you can see how much you can and can learn and do about your job search.

One great dumb way to spruce up your job search is to read job opening postings. See how they are worded. Then include the same words and phrases in your resume and learn to repeat them naturaly on the phone and face to face. It works big time. Start with "skill set", haha!!!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Randall, 
Your not alone in job hunting. I'm out looking too. 

Robert


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Randall,
> Your not alone in job hunting. I'm out looking too.
> 
> Robert


 what happen to the famous digital_gods robert that did web sites/pages etc. guess you are burned out on that type of work.

would it help if randell used words in your resume like submolecular parthenogenesis, or something like I love animals and some day would like to work at a zoo. Lions shared a common ancestor with jaguars. Panthera lineage.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

niko said:


> One great dumb way to spruce up your job search is to read job opening postings. See how they are worded. Then include the same words and phrases in your resume and learn to repeat them naturaly on the phone and face to face. It works big time. Start with "skill set", haha!!!


Yes, I agree. That's what I've been doing but it is not helping me any.....


----------

